# PERFECTLY, POISED , Princess Charlotte



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Princess Charlotte indulged her shopaholic Mother by posing in two of her new tops even though it was HOT - that and I used the Frosty the snowman toy ( as a bribe ) cause Charlotte is OBSESSED . Sarah 

Charlotte in her new Hello Kitty sweater - prrrfect

































Pink and orange Princess


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

She looks perfect.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww

what a pretty girl she is...great pictures

the third pic and the one of her standing were my faves


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Charlotte is absolutely gorgeous. I love the thir pic too, all are great but the third is my fave.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah how cute she looks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She is just the cutest, happiest, wanna pick her up and cuddle her baby!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie can't stand it :wub: :wub: !!!.......now he needs a cold <strike>shower</strike> bath....he said, ahh, what a <strike>woman</strike> I mean, good looking pup that Princess Charlotte is!!!!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Just the sweetest little outfits but what is underneath those outfits, is what catches my eye! She is a doll!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's so cute in her new clothes. I love the shirt with sleeves.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

uff-da, she is just darling, takes my breath away!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Princess Charlotte looks adorable in her tees!!!! :wub: Who does love a lil Hello Kitty and the orange looks great on her! So cute!!!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

She is beautiful, love her tops. :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, good heavenly days! She is perfection! *sigh* I just love that face. FANTASTIC little outfits! I'm obsessed with Hello Kitty too, but I think I might like the orange/pink long-sleeve shirt even more! It definitely suits the princess! :wub: And what a GOOD girl! Being so patient with mummy, even in the heat!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Adorable pictures!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

She is too cute ! :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-cute, cute, cute!! :wub: For some reason, I REALLY love that orange shirt-the sleeves are so cute! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree with Gena, that little orange outfit is adorable :wub: Cute pics :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Princess have you decided to turn your crown in for modeling, your just perect girlfriend.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

So cute! I see pavement, not like the snow we have here!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

She is sooooo cute :wub: What a great poser too!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Those are some REALLY nice pics!!

Good Job... :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

She looks beautiful!!! Love that sweet face!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a doll!


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

She is so cute! She makes me want to grow out my 3.

Rita


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

OMG how adorable are her new clothes!!! :shocked: Shes sooooo beautiful! I agree that girl is Pawstively Cute!!! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Positiviely cute is right!! SOOOO adorable!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Adorable.........love the first picture!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I usually don't divulge my shopping sources ( okay I will if you ask ) . That pink and orange hoodie is by Scooter's friends - American make and manufacture . I gave 3 of this brand top in my S.S swap - Atticus and Rugby have the boy version . Sarah
http://www.scootersfriends.com/


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

PC is just as cute as can be, like always, and HEY I have that same CAT! I have had it for years. My Mom gave it to me when I was hmmm a LOT younger.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> PC is just as cute as can be, like always, and HEY I have that same CAT! I have had it for years. My Mom gave it to me when I was hmmm a LOT younger.
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]


 That poor cat has been glued together more than once , the boys LOVE to knock it down during games of tag . Sarah


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I see a new career for the princess. You better not tell her how much top models make, or off to the big city she'll go.


----------



## birdsong123 (Feb 25, 2007)

What a cute little hunny! I don't know what I envy most....the cute wardrobe, the adorable pup, or your warm weather!

(grin)

Great shots of a pretty princess.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sigh - PC is simply divine! Both of her outfits are befitting of her loveliness.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
Love it!! She is BEAUTIFUL!!! 
The new tops are wonderful!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

She is just adorable! The little pink/orange shirt is precious on her. :wub: :wub:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

The princess is soooo very pretty! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

PC looks so adorable as usual in her pretty new outfits. :wub: She sure knows how to strike a pose.


----------



## i love maltese (Nov 3, 2007)

wow....she so gorgeous.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

The Princess Is Beautiful!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I see a new career for the princess. You better not tell her how much top models make, or off to the big city she'll go.[/B]



Please don't give our somewhat calmed down <strike>Harlot </strike>Charlotte ideas ... she'll be up and running again ... I don't know if the boys can handle her again ... she has quite a reputation you know - don't be fooled by the innocent baby face in the Hello Kitty Sweater ...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507979
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Princess Charlotte is BITING THE HEAD OFF her special Aunt Lina doll for that HARLOT crack :HistericalSmiley: Sarah


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

She is so sweet and innocent looking. LOVED THE PICTURES!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is totally adorable. Wha a cutie!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Princess Charlotte poses like the princess she is - such a beauty :wub:

ginny & zoe & bella

p.s. I have the same garden cat sculpture!


----------

